
Ask HN: How do I use my personal password manager on a managed workstation? - littleweep
	I work for a very large international corporation (420,000+ employees). I sit in the United States. I use my personal password manager (1Password) on a managed workstation (Macbook Pro, not sure that matters).
Should I assume that my password information is at risk&#x2F;no longer private? Not sure if my keystrokes are being logged or if there&#x27;s another way my information could be compromised.<p>I store my encrypted password database in a Dropbox folder that is local to my machine as well as in &#x27;the cloud&#x27;. I realize this could be a separate security concern but my question focuses on using 1Password on a managed machine.<p>If (as I suspect) my information is not secure, does anyone have any suggestions for using a password manager on a managed machine? My intuition says to keep it on my phone and not use any password manager on my machine. I&#x27;d appreciate any thoughts.
======
Nadya
Don't use personal passwords on a work machine - use another instance or even
an entirely other account to manage work logins if you insist on using a
password manager for work logins (and good on you if you do tbh, more people
should!)

Any machine that is not provisioned by you should be assumed to be fully
compromised. To what degree and to what degree anyone will bother
_investigating_ is another issue.

With 420,000+ employees nobody is looking at your data (or anyone's) unless
they have damn good reason to suspect you and launch an internal
investigation. Even companies with only a few dozen employees won't bother.
There's simply too many employees to keep an eye on - so _everything_ gets
tracked and the data stored, because storage is cheap, but nobody is going to
be reading through it.

